# Clive Rice



## The Ballie (28/7/15)

What a sad day in South Africa and the worlds cricketing fraternity. Clive Rice passed away today. He was a legend and great cricketer. RIP and condolences to his family.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/7/15)

The Ballie said:


> What a sad day in South Africa and the worlds cricketing fraternity. Clive Rice passed away today. He was a legend and great cricketer. RIP and condolences to his family.


That is sad. Remember watching him play when I was young.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Twisper (28/7/15)

Was a great captain also...


----------



## Paulie (28/7/15)

A Very Sad day indeed! I still have a bat i got when i was a kid signed by him at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/7/15)

Sad news indeed. Anyone know the cause of death? He had such a unique bowling style, I remember that quite well.


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Sad news indeed. Anyone know the cause of death? He had such a unique bowling style, I remember that quite well.


Tumor on his brain iirc.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

